# Time out for naughty mouse?



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have a very naughty doe who thinks she should be the dominant doe and does a lot of chasing and nipping at her other cagematestails. The problem is once she starts some of the other mice start too. Do you think if I put her in time out she would calm down or do I need to totally separate her from the others? Advice would be greatly appreciated. She seems to have a massive chip on her little shoulders!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I had this issue with one of mine and had to separate her for a few weeks and try re-introducing because she started some serious bullying. Some alone time seemed to help and she hasn't tried to bully anyone since


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Well actually I have a separate cage which has two very young mice (1 about 4 weeks, another about 5 weeks) in and I'm alternating the other mice into this cage. The bully was the best behaved mouse so far. I was amazed - she was in there for a good 4 - 5 hours & there was no squeaks at all & certainly no trouble. As these babies will be eventually going into the colony I want each mouse to know who they are and try to reduce any problems later. Since the bully has been back in the main cage she has been a model mouse so am glad that my bully isn't as bad as yours, Zany_toon.


----------

